
One person’s history of Twitter, from beginning to end - gbugniot
https://medium.com/@monteiro/one-persons-history-of-twitter-from-beginning-to-end-5b41abed6c20
======
bigiain
Sadly, this feels _very_ familiar, and articulates feelings I've not spent the
time to express for myself.

Sometime in the last couple of years, Twitter changed from a place where I
socialise with friends and meet new not-yet-friends, to just being a source of
unending outrage and frustration. I don't need that.

------
shove
Co-signed

